# Wisdom Panel



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I ran a Wisdom Panel on my Misty, who was deemed a Havanese by the groomer who shaved her when she came up from the shelter. It seemed to kind of fit, so I stuck with that label for the last 5 years or so, even though I had my suspicions it wasn't entirely right.

I heard the Wisdom Panel was getting better so I sent a sample a few weeks ago on her. The results came back 50% Bichon, 37.5% Shihtzu, and 12.5 % Pekingese. These results make perfect sense. I always thought she might have Shihtzu or Lhasa in her because her head is a little broad on top, but her personality is NOTHING like a Shihtzu or Lhasa, and neither is her body type. She is way too energetic, and not at all stubborn in obedience training, so she has been a mystery.

In reading about Bichons (which I knew nothing about prior to this)- I found that personality to be totally her! She does this little dancing thing with her front feet, she was the worst dog ever to housebreak, she hates to be left alone more than any dog I've ever had, and she is sweet and incredibly endearing. She has all the good and bad traits of a Bichon. So very interesting!

I ran this test on Lily when I first got her six years ago, and it was just strange, nothing plausible. But I heard their data base was improving and thought I'd give it a shot again. So glad I did- it explains a lot about Misty, and at least I now know it wasn't my failing that she took A YEAR to housebreak! Ugh- I never had a dog that took so long. Of course, she also had three homes before she was a year old- that didn't help. 

If you're thinking of doing this, I'd recommend- it was very enlightening and I think spot-on for the breed mix in my little sweetie.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am glad she only has a smidgen of Peke! Misty does look a lot like a Havanese I once knew. Friends of ours did a genetic test on their shelter dog, because he was labeled a pit bull cross. He's a boxer/lab/some type of hound, a total sweetheart. The results were a relief to them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How very interesting. I never understood exactly how these things work. Is it a dna test? And if so, how does it work? Are there reeeeeeeeelly big differences between breeds? How can they tell within the same species? I just don't get it. 

Anyhow, that's cool if it's more accurate and you know more likely what she is. It seems more in line with what you thought, huh.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MFMST- yes, I am glad too that the Peke was a small bit- not so much my breed. The Bichon was a surprise, but it does explain a lot. I have heard a lot of dogs labeled pit crosses are actually something else.
PBG- Not sure if it's totally reliable- Havanese are a Bichon type breed so who knows how sophisticated this test is. Definitely interesting. I attached a copy of the report.
It is imperfect science, but kind of fun!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Interesting! I had heard those panels had gotten better. 

That's also interesting about Bichons and housetraining. My in-laws had one and had a terrible time with him, but I thought it was just them!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes- and I thought it was something I didn't do well until I saw it is a breed trait! 
That was worth the ninety bucks!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's so cool! Someday I'll do it for my little shelter pup. For now I just say that he's some kind of poodle cross. With all the poodle crosses running around it seems like a pretty fair guess. Did you consider any of the other breed/dna test brands?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

RJ- he is absolutely adorable! The Wisdom Panel was rated the highest, so I went with that company. The price was cheapest through Chewy.com


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Carolinek said:


> RJ- he is absolutely adorable! The Wisdom Panel was rated the highest, so I went with that company. The price was cheapest through Chewy.com


Thanks!! I'll make sure to look in to it if I decide to do it.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I did a Wisdom Panel on Piper, which is how we found out she's a goldendoodle rather than a labradoodle. I researched DNA test for a while to find out which were the most reliable, and the two top-rated were the Embark and the Wisdom Panel. The Embark is much more in-depth with a much bigger database of dog DNA and includes things like the color genetics of the dog tested as well as testing for a large number of genetic illnesses or predispositions to genetic illnesses.

I've seen a lot of people with shelter mixes do the Wisdom Panel test and be disappointed with the results (often have large portions of 'unidentifiable mixed breed') and then do an Embark test with more accurate findings. I was fine doing the cheaper WP test since I was fairly certain I knew what she was already and that she'd only be two well-documented breeds. If her origins were more murky Id have gone with Embark.

That's just my two cents. The Wisdom Panel was able to tell me that Piper was 75% Standard Poodle and 25% Show Line Golden Reteiver (as opposed to working line), which was good enough for me!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Isn't it fun to realize where some of your dogs 'querks' come from? I did Molly's wisdom panel about 4 yrs ago and then looked up the breed characteristics for each of the identified breeds and it all fit!!

I also talked to a rep from the company because I was perplexed at why is she so small (11" at the shoulder) when all the breeds in her are of very lrg breeds!( Giant Schnauzer, Bernese Mt Dog, Harrier, Kelpie, & Koolie with the largest % being Koolie at 10.46%) He explained to me the the most dominant breed, in her case 'miniature poodle', will be the one most likely to be expressed, while the other breeds will probably contribute to breed traits. I see a lot of her other breeds, especially in her intelligence and loyalty!!!
Molly was DNA'd at 50% miniature poodle
10.46% Australian Koolie
6.62% Australian Kelpie
6.10% Giant Schnauzer
5.74% Harrier
5.71% Bernese Mt. Dog
15.37% unidentified DNA

Mostly hunting and herding breeds.... and we all know she's uses those 'traits' well! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I never would have guessed Molly's other 50%! What a surprising result


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Good golly Molly- you've got quite a past there! Those genes combined very nicely ?


----------

